# Cage cover?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello again! Quick question, are cage covers required for owning a lone ringneck dove? 
Also, can chicken wire be used to shorten the distance between bars on a cage if using a large dog crate?

Thanks, 
Taubee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you could use chicken wire or hardware cloth. Don't some doves get night terrors? They get scared and can fly up and hurt themselves. Not sure which ones. I always cover a couple of sides of a cage for my pigeons if they are in a cage for a while. I think it gives them privacy and makes them feel safer. I have heard of some people leaving on a nightlight or low light for some doves who do get scared at night, so they can see what is going on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on PT where someones diamond doves gets night frights.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f87/night-terrors-30643.html


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, ok! Thank you! I'll keep that in mind
Taubee


----------

